# Got myself some SVS sbs-02s



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With the price of the SVS sbs-02s down to $149 I had to pick up a pair for my surround channels in my living room system. Im really surprised at the size of them, I thought they were smaller but I am glad they are as large as they are. 
First impressions are that they are much more forward than I thought they would be. They would be ideal for even main speakers in a smaller room if you had a decent sub to go with them. 
For $149 I think they are a steal and worth much more.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice score but your killing me I'm looking to get a set of klipsch rb-81's but they go for 3-400 each as far as I have found lately. I'm sure I can talk myself into them shortly.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, those klipsch rb-81s are nice. I do think that the sbs-02 are a nice sounding speaker. The highs are clear and it has a nice warm midrange. I really like the metal grills.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats Tony! Looking forward to seeing a picture of them in their final home!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Joe, 

Here is the mounting locations of the speaker in the living room.










So now I have a 5.1 system set up in that room as well for TV watching and music.


----------



## Twooper (May 24, 2011)

Nice. I love a deal. I picked up some Kefs (3) for 30$ (yes I'll post some pics soon) at a used stuff store. Nice plants BTW. Green thumb too I see.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Twooper said:


> Nice plants BTW. Green thumb too I see.


lol, those are fake plants however I do have some real plants to the Right by the front window. I like to have some natural plants in the house.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice Buy Tony enjoy!!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

How do they sound being mounted right to the wall? I do not recall if they are rear ported or not....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

They are good, the 02s are sealed so no ports at all. They must have some decent bracing in them as they are really solid. The one above the sectional is a little close to the corner but Trinnov seems to have no issues with that.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Those do look large now there on the wall did they come with mounting attached or what did you use? My surrounds only have keyholes but they worked great I did use a 3 inch screw to hang them kept furniture under them for awhile in case something happened.


----------



## Twooper (May 24, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> lol, those are fake plants however I do have some real plants to the Right by the front window. I like to have some natural plants in the house.


I can't believe my eyes. Should I believe my ears ? Now I am beginning to doubt everything !! :yikes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lol, no kidding hey


----------



## Twooper (May 24, 2011)

My friend explained his first HIFI experience in the seventies. His friend had just put together a stereo HIFI system at home and asked him over to listen to it. He played some rock n' roll and asked his opinion of the sound. My friend said that he thought it needed more bass. His friend explained that his amp didn't have any tone controls because it was HIFI. My buddy still thought it needed more base, to which his friend replied, "you just don't get it !"


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Did the SBS series ever have a center, or was it just bookshelf speakers?


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

theJman said:


> Did the SBS series ever have a center, or was it just bookshelf speakers?


The "SCS" was the center/ LCR option for the series. I'm assuming the "B" = bookshelf and C = center, but any which way they were the same series.


----------



## iam4ia (Apr 16, 2013)

I was just looking at them today and was wondering what they would look like on the wall. They are a good price but I think they might be too big for my space.


----------

